# Dollar Tree Christmas Trees..... Check 'em out!



## Hellgate

Just came back from the Dollar Tree. Bought a pack of Xmas trees.
One is 4 inches tall, the other 5 inches. 
I think they look really good. They have a nice textured look to them
What do you think>?


----------



## yellowiron

Oh Ya they can be worked in to a thing of beauty...
Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The price is certainly right.


----------



## Ranger

I use them on my layout. They work great.


----------



## raleets

I just bought all six packages they had in stock. I'm working on a forest scene for my layout and it swallows trees by the dozens. 
At 50 cents per tree that's a bargain!! :thumbsup: I'm going to hit two or three more of their stores tomorrow.
Thanks for the heads up!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Breaking News!!!!!!

Dollar stores around Flint, Michigan are reporting a tree shortage.
It seems that some guy is frantically going around to every Dollar store that is in a 50 mile radius of Flint Michigan and buying all the trees they have.

They are thinking of raising the price of the trees to 2 dollars to stop the shortage.
Dollars stores in Pontiac, Lapeer, Sterling Heights, Royal Oaks, & Lansing all reporting out of stock on the trees, even far south in Jackson are reporting being out.
When is this madness going to stop?
People who came looking for trees for the Christmas season are leaving the stores empty handed and in tears.

Police are on the lookout for the tree hoarding man, right now they just want to question him.
But they say charges might be pending if they can find a law about hoarding too many trees. They noted that he is paying for them.
Someone saw the guy driving with so many trees in his vehicle that they were surprised he did not have an accident.
Police are asking for the public to report any vehicle that is filled up with Dollar Store 2 pack Christmas trees.


----------



## broox

Those trees look great for the price... You probably wouldn't find many better value ones. But at 50c per tree it'd still add up pretty quickly. 

I'm thinking of scratch building a bunch of trees using the twisted wire method. They talked about in in an older issue of rhe online MRH magazine. The article was all about projects that you can involve kids with. Seems sImple enough. might have to give it a crack... I rwckon my kids will have a blast making a mess with dad 
If you want a link ro the article, let me know and I'll find it when I get home.


----------



## raleets

big ed said:


> Breaking News!!!!!!
> 
> Dollar stores around Flint, Michigan are reporting a tree shortage.
> It seems that some guy is frantically going around to every Dollar store that is in a 50 mile radius of Flint Michigan and buying all the trees they have.
> 
> They are thinking of raising the price of the trees to 2 dollars to stop the shortage.
> Dollars stores in Pontiac, Lapeer, Sterling Heights, Royal Oaks, & Lansing all reporting out of stock on the trees, even far south in Jackson are reporting being out.
> When is this madness going to stop?
> People who came looking for trees for the Christmas season are leaving the stores empty handed and in tears.
> 
> Police are on the lookout for the tree hoarding man, right now they just want to question him.
> But they say charges might be pending if they can find a law about hoarding too many trees. They noted that he is paying for them.
> Someone saw the guy driving with so many trees in his vehicle that they were surprised he did not have an accident.
> Police are asking for the public to report any vehicle that is filled up with Dollar Store 2 pack Christmas trees.


Big Ed,
Not to worry  'cause I've broken out all of my disguise outfits for this tree caper. 
No matter how many stores I hit they'll never nab me 'cause I'm just too slippery. 
I've installed air shocks on my SUV to handle the loads and by this time next week will have depleted the inventory of every Dollar Tree within driving distance. hwell:
No effort is too much when building a model railroad.  I wil soldier on until my forest is as dense as my mind. 
Please don't rat me out! 
Bob


----------



## KarenORichmond

Well they are back in the stores as I posted in another thread! 

This year I needed to pick up some white ones for the under the tree layout. I also played around with one of the green ones and broke up some of that red and yellow and orange foliage from Woodland Scenics and stuck it on the tree to give it a different look.


----------



## raleets

Dollar Tree also has some nice white trees, two for a buck.
I don't do Christmas on my layout so they're safe from my grubby little hands. 
Bob


----------



## norgale

I'm going to the Dollar Store right now before any of you gets to Bonita Springs. Ha!
Pete


----------



## 2356

*Trees*

I picked up up about a dozen today in Charlotte NC. They had ones with snow, ones without snow, and some solid white.


----------



## t44florida

When Christmas items are out on display I occasionally have to stop and look to see if anything fits my scale. Would like to find tiny wreaths and working Christmas lights in/near n-scale. Usually items come close in size but not quite.... *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* best aj


----------



## buickestate

for guys in Ontario our Dollarama stores have already started to put out thier Christmas stuff, bought about 12 trees yesterday in two different sizes, all with a touch of snow on em.

one of the stores in town were already sold out.

Micheals craft stores do carry them too but they want 11 bucks for two.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I nabbed a bunch as well, good deal at 50 cents each!


----------



## raleets

I've now bought 28 packages (56 trees) from four different Dollar Tree stores in town. They will look great in my forest scene.
Bob


----------



## Hellgate

Bob,
wow! Which ones did you get? snow covered/not snow covered


----------



## raleets

Hellgate said:


> Bob,
> wow! Which ones did you get? snow covered/not snow covered


I bought all the "natural" models. No snow, no berries, just plain pine trees.
They're going to look great!
Bob


----------



## buickestate

raleets said:


> I've now bought 28 packages (56 trees) from four different Dollar Tree stores in town. They will look great in my forest scene.
> Bob


does that include the one on hill rd near torrey rd, infront of the meijers?


----------



## raleets

buickestate said:


> does that include the one on hill rd near torrey rd, infront of the meijers?


Yep, it sure does. How do you know Flint so well??
Bob


----------



## buickestate

raleets said:


> Yep, it sure does. How do you know Flint so well??
> Bob


Dang it!

I got friends on torrey rd near there...was there two weeks ago. I never miss back to the bricks in august..


----------



## raleets

It's a small world for sure. 
I also have a good friend who lives on Torrey Rd. and, coincidentally, I've been a member of the Back to the Bricks show committee for 7 years, amongst other contributions to the show.
Are you also a member of the Buick Club of America?
Bob


----------



## KarenORichmond

Went to go pick up some more trees today and somebody has been there! Did get some more though.

At WalMart, however, they had a pack of assorted trees, 12 for $10. looked like the ones from the Dollar Tree plus 2 larger ones.


----------



## joed2323

Where are these trees located in the dollar store/walmart??? Near the Christmas stuff???

Good thing you guys are to far from the upper peninsula of Michigan... im gonna have a field day at these dollar stores near me, i know of atleast 4-5 stores within 30 mins away from me

Does it depend on the type of dollar store or dollar tree?


----------



## mopac

These trees are from dollar tree I don't know if all dollar stores would have them. I noticed on the package it said sold at dollar trees only. I got 3 at my store. Thats all they had of the green trees. Clerk said I could buy them on line but I checked they must be out cause they are not listed on line. They are from the "cobblestone corners" series.
They were on an end cap at my store.


----------



## KarenORichmond

At Dollar Tree they are in the Christmas stuff where they have some Christmas Village Stuff--lamp posts and some ceramic buildings. Last year they always had tons of them up til Christmas. 

At WalMart they are back in the Christmas stuff but it is the bag of 12 of them and they look like the Dollar Tree ones.


----------



## raleets

I guess it's my lucky year for scoring cool trees for my layout from Dollar Tree. 
I snared 7 more today and have now bought 32 packages (64 trees) that will look super-duper in my developing forest scene.
These little gems are right up there with some that I've (regretably) paid three or four times as much.
I've got to keep in front of the posse so I'm headin' out of town! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## joed2323

You better stay down in lower michigan


----------



## Grabbem88

Yeah those are cool I got some given to me by my father n law and at first I thought they were from a hobby store lol!


----------



## mopac

If you missed the trees at dollar tree, they are gone around here, head to Kmart.
My wife knew I was getting some from Dollar Tree and she was at Kmart yesterday
and saw some trees and even picked up a brochure on the Kmart trees. Brochure
shows 3 different kinds on pines and various sizes. She didn't buy me any cause they
all had some snow on them. She is not into price like I am and she couldn't remember 
price on them. So they all have snow and if that works for you try Kmart. I can't use the snow ones. Brochure shows packages of 1,2,4, and 21 trees of various sizes. They
are in the "Coventry Cove" series. Brochure shows lots of nice diorama scenes. From 
the brochure I can't tell the scale. Dollar tree buildings and scenes are too big for HO.
Might work for S or O.

Kmart trees have the same base as the dollar tree trees.


----------



## DJTrains

Haha....Phantom of the Dollar Store....I can hear the music now lol

That stuff out of China and Taiwan is less than dirt cheap. I used to own a toys import business back in the 80's (sold it out to a Jew). Most people wouldn't believe how low cost those imports are. The next thing to it is the "Close Out" business. Glad I'm out of all that.

If anyone wants to dabble in these Dollar Store items on a bigger scale just get a copy of Taiwan's "Trade Winds" (or whatever they call their main business address directory now). Taiwan is filled with tiny factories (some in garages) and they sell small orders dirt cheap to the U.S. They're always looking for outsiders to promote their stuff. I used to gets lots of stuff for almost nothing by ordering small air shipment "Samples" with the box marked "Samples of no commercial value." That way you beat the duty (many companies probably still do this today). All the factory owners in Taiwan know all the angles and they are glad to assist any American with money. 

Who knows, maybe you could get into the model train business LOL You name it, they make it.


----------



## raleets

I've actually had pretty good luck with the items I've ordered from China, such as trees and street lights.
Yes, it takes a little longer to get them so if you're in a hurry that's not the way to go. On the plus side, it's really tough to beat the low, low prices.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> I've actually had pretty good luck with the items I've ordered from China, such as trees and street lights.
> Yes, it takes a little longer to get them so if you're in a hurry that's not the way to go. On the plus side, it's really tough to beat the low, low prices.
> Bob


But isn't it more fun racing to every dollar store in a 50 mile radius?

How many do you have now? A couple thousand?


----------



## raleets

big ed said:


> But isn't it more fun racing to every dollar store in a 50 mile radius?
> 
> How many do you have now? A couple thousand?


Big Ed,
Funny you should bring that up.....the Mrs. paid a visit to my train garage night before last and spotted all the pine trees I have accumulated over the past few weeks.
After a couple buckets of ice water and some smelling salts she came around and was able to get on her feet again. hwell: 
Guess I've bought enough now??  
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> Big Ed,
> Funny you should bring that up.....the Mrs. paid a visit to my train garage night before last and spotted all the pine trees I have accumulated over the past few weeks.
> After a couple buckets of ice water and some smelling salts she came around and was able to get on her feet again. hwell:
> Guess I've bought enough now??
> Bob


Never enough. 
If you get too many you can open a Tree store.

Tell me, do you see some of those shedding? Or some with bare spots?
Which doesn't really matter if your clumping them together, I was just wondering. 

Got to go, be back later for an answer.


----------



## DJTrains

raleets said:


> I've actually had pretty good luck with the items I've ordered from China, such as trees and street lights.
> Yes, it takes a little longer to get them so if you're in a hurry that's not the way to go. On the plus side, it's really tough to beat the low, low prices.
> Bob


I agree. While this is a sensitive subject we don't want to overdo, China/Taiwan, etc., actually produce top notch goods. The problem is that importers who want to make a killing off their fellow Americans order the cheapest stuff they can import. Because we all want a deal they sell this less-than-quality stuff like crazy. There's a big difference in quality between a 25 cent hammer and one that cost an importer 50 cents (in quantity). 

But just like Japan, China's costs will rise and eventually the playing field will be more on the level side worldwide.

Eventually the whole world will be focused (far more than today) on one 3 letter word...OIL. OIL is to the world what blood is to our bodies. 

Well, I have to go now. I'm rushing to our local Dollar Store to see if they still have any of those trees left!


----------



## raleets

big ed said:


> Never enough.
> If you get too many you can open a Tree store.
> 
> Tell me, do you see some of those shedding? Or some with bare spots?
> Which doesn't really matter if your clumping them together, I was just wondering.
> 
> Got to go, be back later for an answer.


Nope, so far no shedding. In fact, I've trimmed some of them down to a smaller size and the nylon bristles are tough to cut!
Yes, a few spots here and there that you could call "bare", but it's going to be a DENSE (like me!) forest, so it really doesn't matter. I'm trying to get a "northern Michigan" look, which features pine forests so thick you can't figure out how any deer can run through it.


----------



## DJTrains

Bummer! There are no trees (zero zip) to be found at any of our Dollar Stores. 

Anybody see any deals on ebay or some online store? I mean deals close to the Dollar Store deal.


----------



## KarenORichmond

DJTrains said:


> Bummer! There are no trees (zero zip) to be found at any of our Dollar Stores.
> 
> Anybody see any deals on ebay or some online store? I mean deals close to the Dollar Store deal.


Go look at WalMart in the Christmas dept. They had a bag of 12 I think it was that looked like these do.


----------



## DJTrains

KarenORichmond said:


> Go look at WalMart in the Christmas dept. They had a bag of 12 I think it was that looked like these do.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Grabbem88

If you guys need some I will go look at my local stores I have 4 dollar trees within 10 miles of my house


----------



## KarenORichmond

Keep checking back at Dollar Tree 'cause they had more today!


----------



## raleets

Why do I feel like I've created a monster? hwell:  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## 93firebird

ha ha, my wife picked some up for me the other day. I may just keep her around after all.


----------



## joed2323

Ive been cleaning the stores out near me weekly.

They do keep restocking til xmas

I do think some of the trees need to be cleaned up a little with some ground foam. What do you guys think? Have you fixed or will be fixing some of these trees?
Some of the branches do not look right, they need a little t-l-c

But for the price one pays for these trees i cant really knock them


----------



## KarenORichmond

joed2323 said:


> Ive been cleaning the stores out near me weekly.
> 
> They do keep restocking til xmas
> 
> I do think some of the trees need to be cleaned up a little with some ground foam. What do you guys think? Have you fixed or will be fixing some of these trees?
> Some of the branches do not look right, they need a little t-l-c
> 
> But for the price one pays for these trees i cant really knock them


I painted the bases on the green ones, but left the white ones alone.

Didn't really change any of the branches, I was pretty happy with them. Did use some of that Woodlands Scenics red and orange and yellow foliage on a couple of them to change them a bit, just a small amount on them.


----------



## raleets

I cut the base completely off, prune the lower branches up just a tad, put a glob of WS glue on the bottom, then shove the wire "trunk" right into my foam base. When the glue dries a few hours later the tree is planted solid as a rock!
Bob


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Wish I would have seen this post before I placed my Woodland Scenic's order ... may still go stock up for future layouts though as there don't seem to be many small scale modelers in my area.


----------



## DJTrains

N scale catastrophe said:


> Wish I would have seen this post before I placed my Woodland Scenic's order ... may still go stock up for future layouts though as there don't seem to be many small scale modelers in my area.


There is a wealth of RR knowledge on this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> I just bought all six packages they had in stock. I'm working on a forest scene for my layout and it swallows trees by the dozens.
> At 50 cents per tree that's a bargain!! :thumbsup: I'm going to hit two or three more of their stores tomorrow.
> Thanks for the heads up!
> Bob


What do you think?

50 trees from wehonest. I have bought from him and Xrunner has too.
I never bought tress though, a good price? $9.99, $14 bucks with shipping for 50 trees? I got my orders pretty quick faster then some items that I bought in the states. Check him out, they do sell other stuff for the RR, in N HO & O.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400141312590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

item number as the link probably won't work.400141312590


----------



## DJTrains

big ed said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 50 trees from wehonest. I have bought from him and Xrunner has too.
> I never bought tress though, a good price? $9.99, $14 bucks with shipping for 50 trees? I got my orders pretty quick faster then some items that I bought in the states. Check him out, they do sell other stuff for the RR, in N HO & O.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400141312590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> item number as the link probably won't work.400141312590
> 
> 
> View attachment 22148


This is s great deal. The best I've seen yet and the trees look more real. Thanks for posting.


----------



## raleets

ed,
I bought some trees from wehonest last year. They came quick and were pretty good trees. Paying WS prices for trees is painful. 
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

DJTrains said:


> This is s great deal. The best I've seen yet and the trees look more real. Thanks for posting.


I have seen some say that they add more color to some of the trees when they get them as they think the color is too fake looking. But....that was for a different style of trees. These don't look bad huh?

As far as worrying if you will get them like I said I got my order fairly quick.
I got 50 N scale cars, good for a parking lot scene but like xrunner said there should be more of a variety.
I also got a bunch of people, but most look too oriental. I did message them and they said they were trying to get a more Americanized looking people for the American market.

But using them for filler people on the N scale table, I can hardly make them out with my glasses on anyway. :laugh: If I sneeze while putting them on they are gone forever.


----------



## DJTrains

Hellgate said:


> Just came back from the Dollar Tree. Bought a pack of Xmas trees.
> One is 4 inches tall, the other 5 inches.
> I think they look really good. They have a nice textured look to them
> What do you think>?


This is off-track but I really like how you didn't "restore" this log car. Vintage trains look so much better in very used condition. Visit any real train terminal and what you won't see are many trains that look brand new (rust, stains, scrapes, dents, bents, etc.). This desire for "perfection" in layouts is what makes them look fake (in my opinion).

I used to soak my tracks in a solution to cause them to rust to a color exactly like real rails (it wasn't a paint). It was work to regain electrical connection but it was worth it.

This car is a work of art!


----------



## JPIII

I like to believe I have enough sense to keep my source for trees to my self.....but I know it is temporary. You'z tree gluttons would ruin it for us'n tree gluttons.. 

Till then I'll just keep scarfing em' up.


----------



## Hellgate

Thanks DJTrains!
That car was my Dads when he was a kid. Other than making sure they run good I would never change them. It just wouldn't be the same


----------



## DJTrains

Hellgate said:


> Thanks DJTrains!
> That car was my Dads when he was a kid. Other than making sure they run good I would never change them. It just wouldn't be the same


Well done!

It's so refreshing to know not all our vintage trains are being stripped of their history. The day will come when these un-repainted trains will be highly sought after.


----------



## raleets

big ed said:


> I have seen some say that they add more color to some of the trees when they get them as they think the color is too fake looking. But....that was for a different style of trees. These don't look bad huh?
> 
> As far as worrying if you will get them like I said I got my order fairly quick.
> I got 50 N scale cars, good for a parking lot scene but like xrunner said there should be more of a variety.
> I also got a bunch of people, but most look too oriental. I did message them and they said they were trying to get a more Americanized looking people for the American market.
> 
> But using them for filler people on the N scale table, I can hardly make them out with my glasses on anyway. :laugh: If I sneeze while putting them on they are gone forever.


Ed,
I gave some of my chinese trees a light dusting of darker green ground cover to add some shade varience. I used el cheapo hair spray for glue and it worked great.
I know what you mean about the figures looking oriental. They are also a tad smaller than true HO guage. However, they work great for people sitting at a picnic table, standing on a porch, etc......can't beat the price.
I only buy Prieser or WS for the stuff that is front and center, and then I use eBay for the best price possible.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> Ed,
> I gave some of my chinese trees a light dusting of darker green ground cover to add some shade varience. I used el cheapo hair spray for glue and it worked great.
> I know what you mean about the figures looking oriental. They are also a tad smaller than true HO guage. However, they work great for people sitting at a picnic table, standing on a porch, etc......can't beat the price.
> I only buy Prieser or WS for the stuff that is front and center, and then I use eBay for the best price possible.
> Bob


The ones I got were N scale, not too big at all.
But you can see them when you take pictures, 
I see they have some American type looking people now at least in O gauge. 
Or they might be Swedes, blond hair blue eyes.:laugh:


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Pack of 40 fall colors wire trees on sale for $10 at Hobby Lobby today, had to get the small ones to work with n scale, but they look great! Also had 4 packs of the evergreens like the dollar store ones above for $4 on sale half off.


----------



## joed2323

I dont know how many of you guys make your own trees but ever since i went out and bought 50 of the dollar store trees i figured i needed trees that looked bigger for ho scale and actually more real looking

I think these trees are great for a dollar a pack, but i do think some need to be freshened up so to speak.

Ive been experimenting making bottle brush trees out of sisal rope and i am amazed at how great they look. Its cheap to make them also

A person can easily crank out 20 trees in about a hour.

Only think with these trees is it takes up a little amount of time. This can easily be done in front of the tv or watching a football game.

Since i started making these i havent thought about going back to the dollar store.

Its good to gave variety on your layout.


----------



## Big Ed

joed2323 said:


> I dont know how many of you guys make your own trees but ever since i went out and bought 50 of the dollar store trees i figured i needed trees that looked bigger for ho scale and actually more real looking
> 
> I think these trees are great for a dollar a pack, but i do think some need to be freshened up so to speak.
> 
> Ive been experimenting making bottle brush trees out of sisal rope and i am amazed at how great they look. Its cheap to make them also
> 
> A person can easily crank out 20 trees in about a hour.
> 
> Only think with these trees is it takes up a little amount of time. This can easily be done in front of the tv or watching a football game.
> 
> Since i started making these i havent thought about going back to the dollar store.
> 
> Its good to gave variety on your layout.



You better lock your doors.....raleets might be on his way.

But Nephew.........you get the,

:ttiwwop:award.

Thanks, I have not posted that in a while.


----------



## joed2323

Uncle- i will post pics when i get home


----------



## joed2323

Im still experimenting with the tree making. Ive only made about 25 trees so far so im learning as i go. Ive seen alot better homemade trees on these forums and youtube then what i have to show, but as i promised uncle ed here we go

















I experimented with different choices of fine ground foam, static grass, coarse ground foam, and different colors

























































Keep in mind the scenery is not even close to being started, these trees are just placed onto the layout
One thing i do know is that when you look in the woods you do not see one tree that is the same, so keep in mind thats why i made different tree shapes,colors and such.

Some of my trees may be on the tall side near o-scale? But thats what scissors are for right 

The tree trunks need to be finished on all of the trees also.

Ive seen nice store bought ws trees and yet they are nice, but for the price one pays its a rip off. i think if a person keeps on practicing they can easily make show quality trees. 
Id rather have fun making trees and look across my layout and know i made my own trees for cheap

These may not look good to some rivet counters out there, but its not your layout is it, so remember when your working on your layout have fun with it and do whats good on your wallet, your layout only needs to look good for you and only you!!!!


----------



## N scale catastrophe

They look good! Can't wait to see them in their permanent homes. Great job!


----------



## tjcruiser

Those are some very convincing, very realistic trees ... nice work!

TJ


----------



## joed2323

Thank you tj and n-scale


----------



## raleets

I think you've done a really good job. Remember, layouts look totally different when you view them from a distance as opposed to standing right on top of them and the trees always look much more realistic in the "big picture".
Keep on truckin', you're doing a good job! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## joed2323

,Thank you bob.

Im only trying to give people confidence with the pictures i posted. I was amazed on how simple it is to make trees.

Oh and those trees we buy at the dollar store are made the same way with basically the same materials.


----------



## JPIII

I too am on a tree building binge. Thanks for posting this as it gave me some good ideas. I also went onto YouTube and got more, now my head is packed full. My layout eats trees with an insatiable appetite.....and most of the scenery base isn't built yet. I haven't got the semi-big stuff ( up to 200 footers) yet. BTW, the tallest Douglas Fir ever measured in Washington was 396 feet tall. I'll pass on that one.

I'll be busy this winter.


----------



## txdyna65

Wow Joe those do look great, my favorite is the first pic, but all the trees look great. I still want your ballast lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, don't know how much it would be possible to improve them.


----------



## joed2323

Lol. I can bag up ballast for the right price  i do have 3 5gallon buckets full on hand. Probably 4 coffee cans of coarse ballast for the o-scalers


----------



## txdyna65

LOL appreciate the thought, the cost of shipping would probably kill me though, not sure how much I need, but I have roughly 340' of track to ballast.


----------



## raleets

JPIII said:


> I too am on a tree building binge. Thanks for posting this as it gave me some good ideas. I also went onto YouTube and got more, now my head is packed full. My layout eats trees with an insatiable appetite.....and most of the scenery base isn't built yet. I haven't got the semi-big stuff ( up to 200 footers) yet. BTW, the tallest Douglas Fir ever measured in Washington was 396 feet tall. I'll pass on that one.
> 
> I'll be busy this winter.


Yep,
I'm in the process of creating a large "forest" area which surrounds a lake, a couple mountains, a river, and butts up to a LARGE mountain with a tunnel. This total area is about 4'X6' in size so you can imagine the number of trees I'll be planting. I've got about 200 right now and am wondering if that's going to be enough. Time will tell.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

txdyna65 said:


> LOL appreciate the thought, the cost of shipping would probably kill me though, not sure how much I need, but I have roughly 340' of track to ballast.


You'll need more than a few coffee cans full.

Suggestion... I've been told that you can buy roofing "sand" that is just the right size for O-scale ballast at Home Depot in 5 gallon buckets. That's the stuff you normally find on shingles, they actually sell it on it's own. It's supposed to be pretty cheap, I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Big Ed

They look great, you got to string one with lights for the holidays.:thumbsup:

Now you got to work on some deciduous trees to mix in with the evergreens.


----------



## T-Man

I joined the club. I finally found some.











I also found a flashlight with some hi powered LEDs for a buck.




























Six LEDs, hi intesity, not a bad price and no ordering required.


----------



## JPIII

My tree supplier has been found by the evilbay crew......no more cheepos.
The area I need to finish is about 6' X 9' and 50 4 inchers plus 15-20, 6-8,....and others disappeared into that spot to join with another 50ish that were all ready there.....and I need more to fill in the blanks.


----------



## raleets

I humbly admit to buying every plain green (didn't want white) pine tree in stock from every Dollar Tree store in Genesee County during the past two months.  
I also found some really good 6 inchers at Rite-Aid but got in late and was only able to scarf up five from five different stores. They were a buck each but look great on the layout.
So far I've planted about 200 trees in my forest. I'm now starting work on a large mountain with a tunnel and then will need at least 100 more trees to finish up the whole forest section. 
I've also been carefully mixing in some WS trees that I buy at Hobby Lobby with their weekly 40% off coupon. That brings the price down from Mars to the Moon. hwell:
I was warned early on by some old timers in the hobby that a good layout would eat trees like popcorn at the movies.  However, they sure make everything look realistic.
What the hay, it's only money, right?
Bob


----------



## mopac

I am guilty of buying a few, ok a bunch, of dollar tree trees. You guys might want to check back with the dollar trees that were out, they might have restocked. One near me has stocked the trees 3 times. I bought them out 3 times.


----------



## raleets

mopac said:


> I am guilty of buying a few, ok a bunch, of dollar tree trees. You guys might want to check back with the dollar trees that were out, they might have restocked. One near me has stocked the trees 3 times. I bought them out 3 times.


Hey, big ed,
See? I'm not the only tree hog around here.:laugh:  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

You should have bought some shares of stock before you posted this thread.

You might be responsible for selling 10,000's of trees for them.

You never know, as we do have a bunch of silent members viewing.
Not to mention the hundreds that just visit the site who might have read it.

Me? I did not buy even one.


----------



## joed2323

big ed said:


> Me? I did not buy even one.


Good more for us and none for you uncle ed


----------



## New Berlin RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The price is certainly right.


nah...price is a dollar too high  free is the right price hehe  looks good tho!!!


----------



## buickestate

over this past week end I visited four dollar tree stores in detroit and only found one package of trees. Raleets must have been there......


----------



## joed2323

They have been flying off the shelf like hotcakes lately near me


----------



## raleets

As Ernie Harwell used to say, they are "long gone" around here. hwell:
But, pssst, I think I know where they are.   
Bob


----------



## T-Man

*Spring Time*





















Just add green.


----------

